# Ziemlich großen Teich absaugen?



## FeArL3Zz (11. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
da ich hier neu bin und irgendwie keine Rubrik für meine Frage finde, gehe ich mal ins Einsteigerabteil 

Wir haben einen recht großen Teich, ich schätze ihn auf 500-600m² und die Tiefe schätzen wir auf irgendwas zwischen 1,50 und 2,50 metern, da er schon gute 25 Jahre alt ist wissen wir das nicht mehr genau.

Wir wollten ihn absaugen lassen, da sich nun doch schon eine ganze Menge Schlamm angesammelt hat. Kann jemand sagen wer so etwas am ehesten in Angriff nimmt? Die Anfahrt wäre über ein Feld eigentlich kein Problem, evtl jemand der mit dem Schlamm etwas anfangen kann? Als Dünger oder sonst was?

Wären für jede Hilfe oder Tipp dankbar!

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Dennis


----------



## LotP (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ziemlich großen Teich absaugen?*

Hi, ich nehm mal an, dass bei der Größe keine Folie drinnen ist. In der Regel denk ich fährt man in dem Fall mit nem Bagger direkt in den Teich und baggert aus.
Zuvor vllt mit dicken Schläuchen das Wasser per Unterdruck langsam (also über ne Woche oder so) in ein tiefer gelegenes Gebiet ablassen.
Wohin mit dem ganzen Schlamm dann bin ich auch überfragt. Vllt mal bei nem Baustoffhändler oder Bauhof (oder Biogasanlage) der Stadt nachfragen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ziemlich großen Teich absaugen?*

Hallo Dennis,
eine Möglichkeit wäre auch einen Bauern zu fragen, mit einem Güllefass lässt sich so etwas
schon machen.
Allerdings hab ich schon etwas Bauchweh dabei, denn Du zerstörst dann ein seit Jahrzehnten
funktionierendes Biotop.
Denk an die ganzen Libellenlarven, __ Molche, __ Frösche und viele sonstige Teichlebewesen.
Ich würde eine schonendere Lösung auf alle Fälle für die bessere halten.
Allerdings sind das auch recht große Dimensionen.
Wenn in der Nähe noch mehr solche größere Weiher sind, dann kann man es noch eher
vertreten, aber wenn sonst kein Weiher in der Nähe ist, würde ich definitiv nicht diese
Variante wählen.

LG Markus


----------



## Gunnar (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ziemlich großen Teich absaugen?*

Hallo Denis.

Bilder sind immer sehr hilfreich!...man kann erkennen um was es geht, vor alles bei dieser GRÖSSE!!


----------



## FeArL3Zz (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ziemlich großen Teich absaugen?*

Hallo,
danke erstmal für die schnellen Antworten! Es gibt noch einen ca. drei mal so großen Teich in der Nachbarschaft, Luftlinie keine 100 Meter  Sicherlich ist das nicht schön diese Welt der Pflanzen und Tiere kaputt zu machen, was für eine Alternative gibt es denn? Wir kennen uns damit eigentlich eher weniger aus, da wir den Teich wo er damals gebaut wurde einfach in Ruhe gelassen haben. Eine Folie wurde damals eingezogen, doch. Aber Löcher sind überall zu finden, denke das Wasser wird dort nachgezogen sein, damit haben wir keine Probleme.

Also an den meisten Stellen gehts nur noch 50-70cm tief runter, dann kommt schon der Schlamm. An anderen Stellen ists evtl noch einen Meter tief... ist es überhaupt notwendig den Teich aus zu pumpen?

ich werde morgen mal Bilder machen!


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ziemlich großen Teich absaugen?*

Moin,

solche Teich baggert man doch nicht komplett aus, da wäre ich ganz vorsichtig bei der Größe, man könnte ganz schnell Ärger bekommen - z.B. mit der Naturschutzbehörde. Ich würde die Aktion wenn auf mehrere verteilen, so dass die vorhandenen Lebewesen sich immer innerhalb des Teichs zurückziehen können. 

Wenn das wirklich ein Folienteich ist, war das ja Wohl beim Bau ein Mammutprojekt  Da würde ich auch nicht mit einem Bagger hantieren. Selbst wenn es einzelne Löcher hat, so haben sich diese bestimmt mit Sediment zugesetzt, aber ein Bagger wird der Folie definitiv den Rest geben.


----------



## Nori (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ziemlich großen Teich absaugen?*

Wenn hier gearbeitet werden soll, dann nur mittels Absaugung (Saugwagen oder Vakuumfass etc.) und dann auf mehrere Etappen.

Gruß Nori


----------

